# New from trinity north american excluisive



## dr voodoo (Mar 13, 2009)

New packs are available and im told have met the deadline for tour !


----------



## Danny-SMC (Sep 28, 2001)

Same factory that makes our packs makes these nothing special. We have the same packs at much lower pricing. The Lipo market is so hyped up and messed up that it's really sad to see customers getting taken advantage of like this.


----------



## nickbell1390 (Jan 19, 2008)

Post of the year!


----------



## racin17 (Sep 24, 2008)

Trinity makes a good product dont get me wrong but... Top 5% stators and rotors for inflated price strike 1 new high faluted battery way over priced at twice what many premium batteries are going for strike 2..... Whats next??? Trinity makes good stuff we oval racers dont want to pay inflated prices, we do apprecaite the honesty of people like danny from smc, and i think alot of others do too.


----------



## dr voodoo (Mar 13, 2009)

Racin 17. DON'T BUY IT I'm.sure u have the ability too make a decision 

Danny sorry your bussiness is so bad now u have too go on my little thread and bash something u know nothing abought ! How many packs did u sell last month Danny ? I can tell u how many u bought ? How many did your distributors buy ?


----------



## nickbell1390 (Jan 19, 2008)

Saturday I cycled a new 6800 100c rev tech pack and one of Danny's low mah 7000 packs. I payed 44.95 for the SMS and the 6800 rev tech was 70 bucks. The smc pack held 4 volts longer, had lower ir, and better average volts over the entire run. It would be nice to see some hard numbers to go along with all the bs hype that gets put out there. But there's your hard numbers, Danny sold packs he wasn't happy with to the racer at a discount and they turn out to be better than packs with a whole bunch of marketing bs....


----------



## dr voodoo (Mar 13, 2009)

Well I'm glad u are happy with your purchace tuff for trinity too sell a pack at that cost when trinity pays there bills sells too distributors who sell too hobby shops who sell too u rember the hobby shop the place that has the race track ?


----------



## dr voodoo (Mar 13, 2009)

Here it is gang


----------



## jflack (Apr 27, 2002)

Lol.....


----------



## Danny-SMC (Sep 28, 2001)

dr voodoo said:


> Racin 17. DON'T BUY IT I'm.sure u have the ability too make a decision
> 
> Danny sorry your bussiness is so bad now u have too go on my little thread and bash something u know nothing abought ! How many packs did u sell last month Danny ? I can tell u how many u bought ? How many did your distributors buy ?


Not bashing anyone just tired of all the customers being taken advantage of due to marketing. Bottom line there are only a few good Lipo factories and every company selling high end packs buy from them. If you or anyone else want to claim something special this is your right but I'm also allowed to my opinion.

For your information we sold 40 packs to MSA and sent 10 to Vegas. I have nothing to hide and don't play the marketing game. It would be very easy for me to use a new case and new label and claim we have a super new exclusive pack. I could also cycle every pack and sell the best ones as 5% Team packs at a premium price but at the end of the day I try to sell the best possible packs at a fair price. We can do this as we no longer deal with the major distributors which jack up the price. Times have changed and we decided to change with them.


----------



## dr voodoo (Mar 13, 2009)

Danny-SMC said:


> Not bashing anyone just tired of all the customers being taken advantage of due to marketing. Bottom line there are only a few good Lipo factories and every company selling high end packs buy from them. If you or anyone else want to claim something special this is your right but I'm also allowed to my opinion.
> 
> For your information we sold 40 packs to MSA and sent 10 to Vegas. I have nothing to hide and don't play the marketing game. It would be very easy for me to use a new case and new label and claim we have a super new exclusive pack. I could also cycle every pack and sell the best ones as 5% Team packs at a premium price but at the end of the day I try to sell the best possible packs at a fair price. We can do this as we no longer deal with the major distributors which jack up the price. Times have changed and we decided to change with them.



Danny i can just tell that u are very bitter toward trinity since you are not the top dog anymore And you are right.Times have changed but running around with the giant S on your chest will not help u sell what u used too years ago . I cant help that Ive know u for alot of years 20 i beleive .and racers will buy what ever they want its there money if you want too sell direct thats fine but when you can no longer order 300 packs at a time thats what you are forced too do. This is how you are surviving and i commend you for it .But the last time i checked this is the USA. And waite for it ------a company has the right too be profitable if the consumer does not feel are product is not of value then no one is making them too . So lets stop getting into a pissing match here and end the conversation


----------



## Danny-SMC (Sep 28, 2001)

If SMC is still around it must be because it makes some sort of profit. 

I will be the first to admit the Lipo market is completely messed up and my goal is to adapt and earn a living. 

Yes I'm bitter towards Trinity as Ernie likes to say all kinds of stuff about SMC and he had no problems promoting his RevTech packs as being the same as SMC and coming from the same factory. Now I get on the message board and say we have the same packs and I should feel bad about this ? If your part of Trinity you should change your handle to Trinity and I would never post on a official Trinity post. I support this site by paying for advertisement and when a thread is public I should be allowed to comment.

We've been buying from the best factory since day one and still continue to. I could list all companies who buy from this factory or even name the factory as I have nothing to hide. 

For your information we have ordered 600 packs so far of the new 1S-7000-70C packs. 

These types of threads are actually good as more and more customers will see how messed up the market truly is.


----------



## dr voodoo (Mar 13, 2009)

Danny-SMC said:


> If SMC is still around it must be because it makes some sort of profit.
> 
> I will be the first to admit the Lipo market is completely messed up and my goal is to adapt and earn a living.
> 
> ...




Im glad u pay hobbytalk Im sure thats what u can afford and thats cool but u and i know who u buy from now and who wont do bussiness with you any more would u like the list? And why would ernie tell people his pack is same as yours is the air getting too cold in canada? Its time too get a real job !


----------



## Danny-SMC (Sep 28, 2001)

It's a free world so list anything you want about me or SMC as I have nothing to hide. 

I've been around for a long time and don't plan to go anywhere.


----------



## teamhdrive (Apr 3, 2002)

Vodooo, 

Its obvious your one of Ernies whipping boys...what you get paid to get on here and post for Trinity? He let you have one of his court side seats at Orlando Magic games? Your not doing Trinity any favors getting on here and trash talking other company's. Ohh and could you please learn how to spell and use correct grammar...its embarrassing dude


----------



## dr voodoo (Mar 13, 2009)

Teamhdrive. 

I started this thread not Danny did not ever say anything abought his product. So I asked him too keep his comments too himself that's it


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

dr voodoo said:


> Teamhdrive.
> 
> I started this thread not Danny did not ever say anything abought his product. So I asked him too keep his comments too himself that's it


It's a public thread, not sure why you feel he needs to keep his comments to himself. 

Ray C


----------



## nickbell1390 (Jan 19, 2008)

He didn't like jimmy flacks freedom of speech either and had that thread closed.


----------



## racin17 (Sep 24, 2008)

Danny thank for sticking to your guns!! Racers like myself appreciate honesty. As for the thread it is sounding alot like another thread a while back that got closed. Forgot That Mans name


----------



## riley3393 (Sep 14, 2008)

I thought it was funny he posted this in so many spots it's kinda like he wanted Danny to say something..........? 

Bottom line is trinity may sell packs for the time being but they will come and go again. With guys like Danny always looking out for the racers it makes the decision to buy from his company that much easier.


----------



## racin17 (Sep 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:+1


----------

